# Big Racer



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

First saw this Racer on my back deck, followed it into the woods for some more pics and video. Always good to see them around.








Here is a little video:


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

BVW said:


> View attachment 255898
> 
> First saw this Racer on my back deck, followed it into the woods for some more pics and video. Always good to see them around.
> View attachment 255899
> ...


Nice! We only see the very occasional garter here. I thinkit's too low and wet.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thats a beauty for sure. Haven't seen one that big in a few years.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

The prettiest snakes in the state. I love it when I am lucky enough to spot one.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Some bad news.. found a dead blue racer in front of the house on the road. Someone must of run it over. Hate seeing that.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I read blue racers are endangered.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Very cool pics/video!! Sorry to see the one got hit though.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

petronius said:


> I read blue racers are endangered.


Species of special concern.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I interrupted these two this spring.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Had this fellow hang out on my deck for several years........


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Used to see them a lot more out morel picking as a kid than I have in my adult years. Still see one every now & then though, even trout fishing.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Had this fellow hang out on my deck for several years........


I bet he did well keeping some pests away!


----------

